# Lets see your snow dumps!



## 4x4Farmer

Heres ours, its almost full!
















http://i29.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid29.photobucket.com/albums/c284/xc500rule/005.flv
One of the citys dumps


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Farmer you better specify that it isn't yours otherwise someone might bust your balls


----------



## lawncare18

Still hauling snow like crazy??? Its sure ben a good winter out my way.. its non stop.. you get things cleaned up.. piles moved... and then start all over cause you got another storm to plow!!!!


----------



## Red_Rattler

Time for a melter?!


----------



## JD Dave

Looks like you have lots of room left.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

JD Dave;721358 said:


> Looks like you have lots of room left.


No, theres kinda a funny property line that runs through there, Im sure its full now, The other guys that dump there were hauling like crazy tonight!


----------



## jhakarter

you guys got other spots to dump at around town or just hoping for no snow and warm weather for a lil while? lol.. Looks like lots of dump sites around the FM area are getting full. We dont haul much snow, so where were dumping at isnt to bad yet. but theres still plenty of winter left. haha.
Josh


----------



## NorthDakota

heres ours


----------



## blk90s13

where I sub this is where they dump the snow

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=8491061


----------



## riverwalkland

what kind of FEL is that? Also is that a power wagon (the pickup)


----------



## oldmankent

Could you guys build up ramps in the snow for more height and storage like in gravel pits? Or is the snow just too soft to do that with? I'd think a large excavator could also pile the snow alot higher.


----------



## jhakarter

Theres one const. company that I know of around town that uses a dozer to build up the piles in a big ramp, such as gravel pits or landfils etc.


----------



## imphillips

I thinkin snow melter? Where I live north of Phila. if we got that much snow people would be having heart attacks


----------



## lumps

Where I'm from, they used a full size blower to stack the snow at the snow dump. By the end of winter, it would generally be around 50' high I think. I'll try to get pics next time I'm there.

Edit: Found this pic of it online, showing the pile and a blower.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

what kind of blower is that? I want one!


----------



## lumps

It's great for driveways, haha.


----------



## 04superduty

4x4Farmer;748507 said:


> what kind of blower is that? I want one!


what ever it is is sure is ugly, but with a 6 ft wheel base its turning radius should be pretty small.


----------



## CityGuy

04superduty;748576 said:


> what ever it is is sure is ugly, but with a 6 ft wheel base its turning radius should be pretty small.


It looks to be cat yellow and as best i can tell it has an old cat emblem on the rear of it. Maby I am wrong.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

lumps;748518 said:


> It's great for driveways, haha.


Hey, if i had it im sure i would use it for that!!! we have skids, but we use our wheel loaders to driveways instead of them. Just cause we dont haul our skids and the drives are a ways away/



04superduty;748576 said:


> what ever it is is sure is ugly, but with a 6 ft wheel base its turning radius should be pretty small.


If its ugly that means it was built when they acually built stuff to last!!!! Ugly is good!!!


----------



## redstroker_2002

HEY!! y did you get out of the truck! that was a good ass song haha!!


----------



## Dunn4x4

2013/2014 snow dump on pei


----------



## cat10

This was a snow dump in Waltham ma this past winter


----------



## drivewaydoctor

lol here you go


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

Now that's funny


----------



## 4x4Farmer

huh...thread came back to life after 6 years. I don't think we have even came close to filling up our dump sites since 2009. Been pretty poor winters for snowfalls since then here in Fargo.


----------



## Cornerstone PM

drivewaydoctor;2054896 said:


> lol here you go


I get it !!!


----------

